# Mower pictures



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what section to put these in so I'll put them here.
1. 48" Lesco with hole in engine block, rough, bought for $60.
Toro 266-H that doesn't start. Came with 48" deck. Has 805 hours. Bought for $100. I have another 266-H with 52" also.
2. Just one side of the crammed storage. Ingersoll 60" RH deck in the back not for sale.
3. 14 year old mixed Siamese with poor eyesight. Wonderfull warm cat we got in april.
4. A new in the box MTD 8 edged mulch blade for a rear engine rider bought for $30 this spring off of CL. I have wanted one of these blades for years to see how much the grass blades are cut up. Now I have to find an MTD 500 series RER to put it on and test.
5. A 2011 Shelby GT500 with 550hp. I wish I could drive this while delivering pizza.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Snowblower attachment I got for free off of CL this spring. Will list it this winter. CL helps me supplement my income.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

1. My late 80s JD 524 with new Tecumseh 7hp,,,, one wheel rusted on & had to be torched off the axle. Grease your snowblower axles. If rusted on just swap the tires with the rim on. This blower got a LOT of use last winter.
2. Twin Rangers: my 09 left & 04 right. Both Mazda 2.3 16 valve 4 cylinders, 5 speed manuals, regular cab, longbed 2wd with a.c. 09 had just 2,400 miles on it when bought late march. I found it & mentioned it to my dad. Dad would spend $4000 on a rental while he is here on a trip from where he lives in Australia. Instead he gave me $4000 and I paid off my 04 and got a loan on the 09. Dads driving it around MN right now.
3. Female dilute calico about 3 years old we got 1 year ago. Friendly cat who is a bit of a tart now & then.
4. Picture of interesting hitch on the back of an older Cub garden tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Boyd you got a great looking cat, some cool mowers and a nice heap of stuff in your garage!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the looks there's always some puttering to be done,and good little helper just incase you ned extra hand..paw.


----------

